# Ford 4000



## maaca (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello there, this is my first post and I hope its the correct area. I have a Ford 4000 and want to do a compression test. The tractor is eight and a half drive from home.I have been offered to buy a compression tester with 10mm, 17mm, 22mm and 26mm. injector pieces. The problem is I have to buy it before I go and I have no idea if any of them will fit. Can any one help with this ?. Im advised the engine is a Y model if that helps. Many thanks.


----------

